# Help! Puppies on the way!



## Swampcollie

I would (and do) feed a food with more protien and fat. And then I add toppings when needed. 

My old girl (avatar dog) had litters of 14, 13, 12 and 8. She was free fed Euk Performance (30/20) for all of her litters. During the first two weeks of lactation she would gain weight feeding all those puppies. To make matters a little more complicated, she only had nine working spiggots (a trait in her line). Late in her lactation I would add a heaping teaspoon of cottage cheese twice a day to give a little enticement to eat. The old girl took care of rotating the pups to make sure everybody ate. Her weight would crash during the last four days prior to weaning. But that's going to happen when feeding that many mouths. 

Angel still eats Euk Performance and one week into nursing, the pups are fat and she's gaining weight.


----------



## Sally's Mom

So,when you had 14 pup's, what did you do?


----------



## Swampcollie

Sally's Mom said:


> So,when you had 14 pup's, what did you do?


Built a bigger whelping box! :doh: 

Maxi was pretty good with caring for the pups until they started on solid food. After that it was cleaning the box and changing the bedding 4 times a day. I had some 14 and 15 year old girls in the neighborhood to help handle and play with the puppies. Those extra hands made a huge difference in keeping sanity in the house.


----------



## hvgoldens4

We have had litters of 12 and 14 pups. The girls actually do a pretty good job of rotating the puppies themselves and making sure that all get fed.

We feed the girls ProPlan Performance with frozen Bil-Jak to keep weight on them and for added fat and calories.

Good luck!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Does anyone think that five cups of puppy food is too much in one day?


----------



## hvgoldens4

For a pregnant mom with a good sized litter who is thin? No way!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

When those adorable puppies are born and you are screaming for help, give me a ring and i'll be over to puppy sit! : )


----------



## Swampcollie

If she's underweight, no. You may have to go six.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am pretty sure that I have not fed a pregnant girl this much... She is hungry. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Lauren, I wil get you here !!!


----------



## Spiffy

I hope you keep everyone updated.have you gotten an ultrasound yet? If you do get an ultrasound picture please posts it. They are so fascinating!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Cozy my mama yorkie with her second litter was up to 2.5 cups of kibble a day with the 2nd and final litter. I can only imagine how old a Golden mama must get. The smallest/runt was 6.5 ounces (male) and the others 4 females were all over 8 ounces. Most yorkie pups at birth are less than 4 ounces. Daddy was only 3.5 pounds.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I hope mama grows some nice, big, healthy babies


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just hope you will do me the honor of letting me post some puppy photos for you!! Judging by the amount of food you are feeding Basil, I bet they will be adorable little butterballs!


----------



## golden_eclipse

Sally's Mom said:


> I am pretty sure that I have not fed a pregnant girl this much... She is hungry. Thanks for the advice.


That's not a bad problem to have. The girls carrying big litters often don't have any room for food, and its a struggle to get them to eat anything towards the end.


----------



## nolefan

Dallas Gold said:


> I just hope you will do me the honor of letting me post some puppy photos for you!! Judging by the amount of food you are feeding Basil, I bet they will be adorable little butterballs!


I hope so too !!! This will really be something to look forward to! Fingers crossed for smooth sailing for you and your large crew!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Basilly is now finicky. Trying to get her to eat .... Radiograph on Friday to count pups. Mail have one of my dear friends post it.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Basil is to funny. Pounds of food to maybe a kibble or two! What about wet food? You can count me in on help with posting pictures if it is needed. Is she about a week away? I am very excited for you and Basil! Half sister Luna can not wait to have more cousins!


----------



## BriGuy

Cookie and I are wishing you and Basil luck! Looking forward to seeing some chubby puppy pictures soon!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Her due date is next Friday, but I have a feeling that she will go earlier. Her appetite has tapered and I literally have to stand guard while she eats. If she lifts her head up for one second, her half brother, Mick, sneaks in an eats as fast as he can. Boiled her some chicken yesterday, I'll try to get her something good today. I will definitely have her X-ray sent to my email and then it can be posted.


----------



## Aislinn

Coming in late, but when I had this with one of my pap girls, I weighed the pups four times a day and recorded it so I could see that all were being fed well. With the two smallest I would remove the others for a few minutes to give them full access to Mom, they were often pushed off by bigger and stronger pups. I also supplimented as I needed to. Can't wait to see the puppy pictures!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I usually weigh them twice daily.. And put the smaller pups on the easier nipples.. I also sleep with them until they are at least three weeks old.


----------



## Suni52

Can't wait to see the xray.


----------



## Aislinn

Sally's Mom said:


> I usually weigh them twice daily.. And put the smaller pups on the easier nipples.. I also sleep with them until they are at least three weeks old.


I, also, sleep with mine the first three weeks, and with the closet light on so I can look right over at them.


----------



## Rainheart

Hoping for a very uneventful birth with very healthy puppies. Cannot wait to see pictures of them (and the xray!)


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing your girl good luck with the delivery and a continued healthy mom and litter!


----------



## Sally's Mom

A potential puppy owner just emailed and asked if I ever let people watch... Wow.


----------



## Aislinn

Sally's Mom said:


> A potential puppy owner just emailed and asked if I ever let people watch... Wow.


Oh my! That's a new one for me!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Sally's Mom said:


> A potential puppy owner just emailed and asked if I ever let people watch... Wow.


Maybe you could video some of it for them . At least you know they will see at as just as importance as a skin kids birth


----------



## Dallas Gold

Actually, I'd be interested in watching a puppy birth video! I think if I were getting a puppy from the litter being born my bond with the puppy would be strengthened even more seeing him/her born!


----------



## Suni52

Dallas Gold said:


> Actually, I'd be interested in watching a puppy birth video! I think if I were getting a puppy from the litter being born my bond with the puppy would be strengthened even more seeing him/her born!


 With such a big litter I can imagine it takes a long time, but a coworker of mine had done a live video birth when her horse had a baby, and everyone was watching it from work. Very cool. But I can imagine how crazy that would be if she is having as many pups as you are thinking.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Let the Guessing Begin!!!*

Here are the ultrasound photos of Basil Sally's Mom asked me to post for her. Let's get the guessing game going! 



















Note: photos modified to take out SM's private information. These photos are copyrighted material and cannot be used for any other purpose whatsoever without the express written permission of Sally's Mom. Any attempt to use these photos without her consent is a copyright violation.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Good grief, I count at least 7 backbones on this side alone. 
Wishing you all the best and an easy time of it for Basil.


----------



## BriGuy

Wow Basil! I am going to guess 10. I hope she can stay comfortable until the big day.


----------



## Lil_Burke

Wow, it's pretty cozy in there. I'd say 11.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm guessing 12, hard to tell, looks like a full house. 

Hope Basil has a smooth delivery and all babies are healthy. 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of them.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR

OOOOHHHHH My!!!! I say, a LOT of babies!!! I think I can count 9 or 10.
I wish Basil a smooth delivery and healthy babies.


----------



## Karen519

*Sally's mom*

SALLY'S MOM

Praying for the mother and babies and if you go to Page 1, Lucky Penny offered to babysit!!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-breeder-puppy/117329-help-puppies-way.html


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am guessing anywhere from 10-12. That is a full house! Poor Basil! It looks like this summer may not be as easy as the three pups as last summer! Good luck with all of those people!  Sending positive thoughts to Basil for a safe delivery for all those pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise

My guess is 11, possibly 12. Have fun


----------



## Suni52

I think I see 10. Yayyyyyy this is exciting. Poor Basil though, that looks like it hurts.


----------



## Spiffy

I guess 9 or 10. Thanks for sharing the picture! Can't wait to hear the true count!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Me too!! After last year's disaster I am nervous.


----------



## Swampcollie

I'm thinking 11.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Fingers crossed all goes well.. I will let everyone know!! If she goes early, my husband wil be in a Golf tournament in Mass, which has me really stressed as if she would need a c-section, he's my man... She loved her lunch of boiled hamburg, boiled rice, green beans, cottage cheese, boiled egg, and kibble.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

My guess is 9...maybe 10? Hope all goes well..I bet she's enjoying the yummy food! Fingers crossed for a smooth delivery!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Basy has gotten finicky about eating. Went to the other pet store where I don't buy my food to get more attractive food. Attitude is good and in her case, you can literally see that the pups are moving toward her tail..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Hoping its soon! I love feeling pups move in the belly!


----------



## Belle's Mom

That is lots of puppies!!

When does DH get home from the golf tournament? Hopefully tomorrow....


----------



## bowdense

Just seeing this thread....been away for a bit. Congratulations! I hope Basil has an easy delivery and a bunch of healthy pups! Best of luck to you.


----------



## lynn1970

I'm counting 11. You are going to have your hands full! So exciting. Praying for a healthy litter and easy delivery.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Basy is hanging in. Very finicky... But I can work with it. She IS huge!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Can't wait for puppy pictures....lots of puppies for sure... Keeping Basy in my thoughts and prayers for a safe, healthy delivery!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Sally's Mom- How many pups do you and hubby think it will be. I say at least 12 

RIP Lucky was from a litter of 15- Unfortunately 2 were born still born. The breeder said the X-ray showed 10 but she was so full of puppies they just kept coming 

My Cozy's (yorkie) X-rays were wrong both times. First litter per X-ray expected 3 ended up with 5- 2 petite girls hidden by 3 males. 2nd litter expected 4 ended up with 5- Tiny hidden male behind massive sisters.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Whelping box is up. Basil checked it out, she has loved the other litters in there. I am thinking ten,hopefully no more...


----------



## Lucky Penny

You must be so excited! I know I am! Basil was cute last summer going in and out of the box, she loved the puppies!


----------



## OutWest

Best wishes to Basil and her human helpers. I counted 10 or 11. I'd say calling her huge is an understatement! . Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Sally's Mom- Any pregger pics of Basil and the aliens


----------



## nolefan

MikaTallulah said:


> Sally's Mom- Any pregger pics of Basil and the aliens


I was wondering the exact same thing..... :


----------



## Lucky Penny

I think Sally's Mom said that Basil was to embarrassed to have her picture taken right now. I bet after she has her pups she will be willing to take lots though!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Lucky Penny said:


> I think Sally's Mom said that Basil was to embarrassed to have her picture taken right now. I bet after she has her pups she will be willing to take lots though!


Basil doesn't have to know mommy took a picture of her when she is sleeping . I won't tell Basil I saw the picture :


----------



## dmsl

wow...what a thread to watch!! Good luck & many prayers for a smooth delivery & healthy little butterballs!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Checking in on Miss Basil today to see if she's any closer to delivering. I'm pretty excited to see all those little butterballs in action!


----------



## ms_summer

This thread is so exciting! Wishing the best of luck for Basil and the pups


----------



## Emmaw

Just found this thread x good luck basil xx can't wait to see the updates xx


----------



## Sally's Mom

Well, if my hair didn't have blonde highlights you would see the grey hair that she is giving me. Went off her dry dog food this weekend... So I made her hamburger and rice. Ate that for a few meals, now not so much. Cooked her fillet last night that had spent a little too much time in the freezer... She ate it with melted cheese over ha,burger and rice. Cooked the fillet this AM, ate a little of that with the rice and cheese. Ate a few dog bicuits(tiny ones). Refused cooked fillet at lunch, ate a bunch of cheddar cheese cubes. The cheese cubes have to be just the right size or she'll refuse them. Wouldn't eat any cubes that had touched the beef. Tonight, was interested as I cut the fillet and she wanted it raw. So she got it raw. Ate a few bites of canned dog food. She has had loose stool for days, so I don't see that the diet makes a difference at this point. Her spirits are good. She is wagging her tail and can sort of trot when she waddles outside. Tonight, I bought her chicken, bison, and ground lamb. Perhaps, I should try some cans of Wysong or Wellness. I do have somes cans of I/d and a/d. She was eating great until lunch last Weds.


----------



## mooselips

Don't they kind of go off their feed when they're close to birthing?

I have a front row seat, and eating popcorn, sitting here waiting.........


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, if my hair didn't have blonde highlights you would see the grey hair that she is giving me. Went off her dry dog food this weekend... So I made her hamburger and rice. Ate that for a few meals, now not so much. Cooked her fillet last night that had spent a little too much time in the freezer... She ate it with melted cheese over ha,burger and rice. Cooked the fillet this AM, ate a little of that with the rice and cheese. Ate a few dog bicuits(tiny ones). Refused cooked fillet at lunch, ate a bunch of cheddar cheese cubes. The cheese cubes have to be just the right size or she'll refuse them. Wouldn't eat any cubes that had touched the beef. Tonight, was interested as I cut the fillet and she wanted it raw. So she got it raw. Ate a few bites of canned dog food. She has had loose stool for days, so I don't see that the diet makes a difference at this point. Her spirits are good. She is wagging her tail and can sort of trot when she waddles outside. Tonight, I bought her chicken, bison, and ground lamb. Perhaps, I should try some cans of Wysong or Wellness. I do have somes cans of I/d and a/d. She was eating great until lunch last Weds.


I think Toby wants to come live with you if that's what you are serving for meals!!  Do the females typically get finicky like that right before starting labor?


----------



## Sally's Mom

mooselips said:


> Don't they kind of go off their feed when they're close to birthing?
> 
> I have a front row seat, and eating popcorn, sitting here waiting.........


Yes they do go off their food, but I get particularly stressed when the bitch is huge and has so many babies to feed.

I was reading a gestation calendar where it told day by day what changes were going on. It mentioned cleaning the mammary glands which I know I have never done. I don't clip hair either. Well, Basilly was lying on her side and I noticed they are quite dirty, black waxy material. Soo I started to clean them and she decided to walk away. We still have time... Her paws and nails need to be trimmed but even though she deosn't mind it, I hate to bug them when they are pregnant.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Dallas Gold said:


> I think Toby wants to come live with you if that's what you are serving for meals!!  Do the females typically get finicky like that right before starting labor?


Mine do get finicky, including Basil's piggy Grandma. It usually occurs 5-7 days before whelping. Two years ago, one of the local reputable breeders lost a bitch and all her pups close to the whelping date. The story told to me second hand was that she stopped eating, she went to the vet, and was force fed. She went into the car and died. Since then, I have gotten more paranoid although intellectually I understand that this was the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My dogs want to move in! Basil is treated like a Queen! Glad her spirits are up. She is a sweetie.


----------



## mooselips

Well, I know when I was ready to deliver our kids,
I started cleaning.
Is she cleaning yet?

If so send her over, I have some dusting, and windows for her to do....


----------



## Sally's Mom

Well, last night was my late night to work. After work, went to the pet food store AGAIN hopefully to find something palatable for Basil. Then went to the grocery store looking for more meat for her. Almost as soon as I walked in the door, she started to show signs of labor. Officially, I would say real labor started at 9, first pup was born at 10:44. He was hind paws first which is not unusual, but he was also big. My husband was able to ease him out. The next few came within half an hour of each other. Then there was an hour between six and seven, an hour plus between seven and eight, and an hour plus between eight and nine. One was born outside as she was slow to deliver it, and I took her out to walk around... And for one, she got out of the whelping box, had it on the kitchen floor, then with the pup still attached to her by the umbilical cord, started to make her way back to the whelping box. At first, I thought she was an indifferent mom, but she was so exhausted. She took several naps at the end. Closed her eyes and had contractions in her sleep... She is eating which even her piggy grandma didn't do after having nine pups. She is very attentive and is staying with them. Growled at all dogs who looked at her in the whelping box. Will take pics when I have a little more energy. All told we were done at 4:33 AM.


----------



## inge

Congratulations!!


----------



## BayBeams

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, last night was my late night to work. After work, went to the pet food store AGAIN hopefully to find something palatable for Basil. Then went to the grocery store looking for more meat for her. Almost as soon as I walked in the door, she started to show signs of labor. Officially, I would say real labor started at 9, first pup was born at 10:44. He was hind paws first which is not unusual, but he was also big. My husband was able to ease him out. The next few came within half an hour of each other. Then there was an hour between six and seven, an hour plus between seven and eight, and an hour plus between eight and nine. One was born outside as she was slow to deliver it, and I took her out to walk around... And for one, she got out of the whelping box, had it on the kitchen floor, then with the pup still attached to her by the umbilical cord, started to make her way back to the whelping box. At first, I thought she was an indifferent mom, but she was so exhausted. She took several naps at the end. Closed her eyes and had contractions in her sleep... She is eating which even her piggy grandma didn't do after having nine pups. She is very attentive and is staying with them. Growled at all dogs who looked at her in the whelping box. Will take pics when I have a little more energy. All told we were done at 4:33 AM.


WOW! It sounds like you and Basil had an exhausting night! CONGRATULATIONS! Hugs to you and Basil from me and my Golden gang. <<HUGS>>


----------



## Titan1

Congrats! Poor girl was just exausted! Glad to hear all were okay and mommy was doing fine!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wow, what a long night but an exciting one for all. 

Congratualtions, glad to hear the delivery went well. 

Looking forward to seeing Basil and her beautiful babies.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Congratulations  She must be exhausted!


----------



## Sosoprano

Just came across this thread today--congratulations!!! Can’t wait to see pics


----------



## Lucky Penny

Congrats to you and Basil! What a long night for you all, but I am happy to read everyone is safe and sleeping. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I have never had one of my girls lay her head down and nap thru contractions.


----------



## BriGuy

Congratulations and I'm happy to hear that everthing went well. Can't wait to see some pictures once everyone has rested.


----------



## GoldenMum

Congrats! Good girl Basil! Hope everyone is getting some much needed rest, can almost smell the puppy breath in NC!!! Can't wait to see the crew!


----------



## magiclover

Congratulations! Glad to hear all went well for Basil. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

CONGRATS!!! SO EXCITING! I cannot wait to see photos. You should start a thread just for them!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Congratulations to the exhausted, but happy family, human and fur kid! 9 pups!! That's great! 

I just read about Luna's one year birthday--so Basil delivered exactly one year to the day that Tiki delivered? If so, wow!! I bet the Celebration birthday gatherings are going to be something else! 

Hope you all get some rest, and, I'll be more than happy to post photos for you if you want me to do so! Can't wait to see those cutie pies!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so happy to hear everything went well. Looking forward to seeing the puppies and a happy mom. Hope all of you are resting now.


----------



## OutWest

Congratulations to all for a successful delivery! Look forward to seeing pix after all have rested a bit.


----------



## ms_summer

Congratulations!!! So happy for you all!


----------



## Suni52

COngrats!!!!!!! So exciting. Can't wait to see pics. Hope you all got your rest.


----------



## Emmaw

Wow x well done basil xx congratulations xxx looking forward to seeing the pictures xxx


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Our First Peek of the Puppies and Mommy Basil!*

Here she is, Miss Basil and her 9 puppies!! Thanks Sally's Mom!










This photo is guaranteed to produce a lot of smiles here on the forum!! 





Note--this photo is (c)2012 by Sally's Mom and may not be used for any purpose whatsoever without her express written permission.


----------



## BriGuy

Excellent job Basil! They all look so healthy and chubby! Keep those pictures coming - that really made my day.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bri Guy, this is your lucky day!! Another photo (and the red and pink on the pups--finger nail polish for ID)!










photo (c) 2012 Sally's Mom. All rights reserved.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Did I miss this??? How many males and how many females in the 9?


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations! I am happy all went well. Can't wait to see puppy pics


----------



## GoldenMum

Awwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

OH, pictures got posted just while I was posting, lol. 
Very, very cute!!!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

As always, Dallas Gold, you are my "wingman". thanks for posting.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Five boys and four girls. HOWEVER, my disclaimer, I was extremely tired... Apparently, I marked one boy with pink and one girl with red..it has happened before. InBasil's litter, she was the last one born and I called her a boy. Next AM, I realized my mistake!


----------



## Sally's Mom

After being up,for 25 hours, three hours of sleep today!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Five boys and four girls. HOWEVER, my disclaimer, I was extremely tired... Apparently, I marked one boy with pink and one girl with red..it has happened before. InBasil's litter, she was the last one born and I called her a boy. Next AM, I realized my mistake!


 Ha!  Real Men Do Wear Pink! Just ask Toby--he looks great in Raspberry Pink!  I love it--Mr. Pink!!


----------



## lynn1970

Congratulations! I hope everybody gets some much needed rest this evening!


----------



## ms_summer

Oh my gosh, they are so adorable!!! And Basil is gorgeous!!


----------



## inge

Adorable!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Georgie, Basil's uncle, wears pink.


----------



## luvbuzz

Wish PA was closer to Maine...would love to help with puppies. They are beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Max's Dad

Congratulations on the beautiful puppies!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Congratulations again! Just got back from our walk and saw the lovely pictures of the gang. Basil looks great!


----------



## Suni52

I came on here tonight hoping to see a picture of the babies. They are so cute, and chubby! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Basil and the pups are beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Just saw this..was thinking she would be having those pups! 9 beautiful pups ..good job basil! I bet she was so glad to be done after that last one! Looks like she's a natural momma. Now make sure you get more than 3 hours of sleep tonight!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations. Best wishes to gorgeous mom and puppies.


----------



## Lucky Penny

They are adorable! Basil is such a great mom! Congrats to a great new family! I hope you are able to get some sleep!


----------



## my4goldens

Congrats !!! Puppies and mom just look beautiful.


----------



## OutWest

Oh they're so beautiful ... And they all look tired. Hope they (and you) get some rest. Look forward to more pix soon!


----------



## Rainheart

Congratulations on your new litter!! So glad everything went great! Now to catch up on sleep while you can!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Basil and her babies are so beautiful, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of them.


----------



## Game Boy

Aww.. They are beautiful! BTW, Parker loves both Pink and Bling!


----------



## debra1704

Such a beautiful and content mama dog! Congrats on the gorgeous puppies! Wish I could get another- would LOVE to have two Goldens, but my husband won't let me.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

BEAUTIFUL mom and babies! Congratulations and I'm so glad all is well!


----------



## kwhit

Congratulations! Beautiful puppies and beautiful Mom. :smooch:


----------



## Tahnee GR

Aw, they are so cute! Congratulations


----------



## dmsl

so cute!! keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How are they all doing today? Looking forward to more pictures when you get time.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Pups today weigh 15.5 oz to 21.5 oz. Previously, with big litters, the pups would be born at the smallest 6-8 oz and have gained 10 % of their weight each day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Mom and pups are beautiful. Thanks for getting pictures to us and be sure to keep them coming.


----------



## GoldenMum

Sounds like Basil is being a good Mamma, and those babies are thriving!


----------



## OutWest

Sally's Mom said:


> Pups today weigh 15.5 oz to 21.5 oz. Previously, with big litters, the pups would be born at the smallest 6-8 oz and have gained 10 % of their weight each day.


That's a lot of ounces of puppy for Basil to have carried around in her tummy! No wonder she looks tired! Hope you've all gotten some rest. Look forward to more pictures.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Wowzer those are some BIG pups! Basil was passing all her nutrients to those pups..can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## brianne

Basil and her pups are beautiful! Keep the pictures coming...

My best friend's dog has a litter of 11 pups now and she is exhausted too. My 13 year old son and I visit each week and my son helps tire the pups out. We go outside in her fenced yard and it's hilarious to watch him try to keep track of 11 pups as they all run off in different directions. His favorite thing is to lay down on the ground and let them swarm all over him altough the puppy teeth are getting pretty sharp. After we leave, my friend reports that the pups are tuckered out and she actually gets some rest! Momma dog looks so happy to get some rest too! 

One more week and they go off to their new homes and my son will be out of a job. Shall I send him over?


----------



## Portia1224

Such beautiful puppies! Congratulations to you and to Basil.


----------



## Blondie

Congratulation! You must be in love 9 times over! We sure are!


----------



## Pixies_big_sister

Congrats!

I just love seeing the puppy Pictures on here, and reading about it!


----------



## nolefan

Just caught up today, Hooray for 9 healthy puppies and a healthy Basil! So glad to hear those pups are so big and healthy - that Basil sure is a beautiful girl.... I know you have a lot going on, thanks for giving us the pupdates and photos, I can't tell you how much I appreciate it. They are precious


----------



## Dallas Gold

*aaah, Puppy Photos*

Here are some new photos of Basil and her pups! aaaah, adorable! Thanks Sally's Mom for letting me post these photos!


----------



## AmberSunrise

So cute  Thanks for sharing !


----------



## kwhit

Wow...Basil is a really pretty dog! The second picture really shows her expression. Those puppies are going to be gorgeous...


----------



## Sally's Mom

They are chubba chubba. Basil is sort of finicky eating wise which of course stresses out my Italian half of my genome. However, she would eat biscuits all day...


----------



## Sally's Mom

For the millionth time, thank you Dallas Gold!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

kwhit said:


> Wow...Basil is a really pretty dog! The second picture really shows her expression. Those puppies are going to be gorgeous...


Well, when daddy is CH. Thornelea's Bond...James Bond, the possibilities are there!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Love the pup nursing with paws up! So cute! They are gonna be some nice looking pups.


----------



## BriGuy

Thanks for the update. I like seeing chubby puppy pictures after a long day of work!

I like the one lying on his or her back nursing too.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Yeah , Bri guy, me , too. These guys are busy and vocal!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Love, love, love those puppy pictures and Basil is beautiful!


----------



## MikaTallulah

I want one . But I know I can't now


----------



## inge

What a pretty, pretty momma...that picture with the pup with the paws up is really precious!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I can't explain it,but I just love the pups. It is something I cannot describe. I love the bond that I develop with them...


----------



## kwhit

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, when daddy is CH. Thornelea's Bond...James Bond, the possibilities are there!


I just looked Dad up...yep, they will most definitely be gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Precious pictures of your beautiful Basil and her beautiful babies.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> I can't explain it,but I just love the pups. It is something I cannot describe. I love the bond that I develop with them...


The fact your care so much is so wonderful because the puppy owners know they were lovingly raised, cared for and socialized in their formative weeks, setting those puppies up for absolutely well-adjusted and healthy lives.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Dallas Gold said:


> The fact your care so much is so wonderful because the puppy owners know they were lovingly raised, cared for and socialized in their formative weeks, setting those puppies up for absolutely well-adjusted and healthy lives.


As an owner of a Celebration puppy, I could not agree more. My girl is fearless, loveable, motivated, and chubba chubba! At 1 year old, she has done so much already, and I believe it is all because of the way she was bred and raised! She has even started doing therapy work and is loving the people, and is not bothered by any medical equipment. Janice does a wonderful job raising her pups! 

The pictures are adorable, and they are getting so big!


----------



## Thalie

Basil is beautiful and the pups ... oh the pups are so very cute. Congratulations to her and you and thanks for sharing the pics so that we can bask in their loveliness.


----------



## Bob Dylan

:--heart:Congratulations! Just beautiful babies and Mom.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Well, I have been up since 4:30 with all of the dogs. Tiki was agitating to go out, so here I am. I sleep with the pups until I feel comfortable... Usually at least three weeks. Emmie who normally sleeps on top of me, insists on sleeping on the inflatable twin sized camp cot with me. Yes, for all you dog trainers out there, I could tell her no, but I don't!


----------



## GoldenMum

I wish you, more than anything, a good nights sleep right about now. Bless your heart!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*The Chubba Chubba Pups at 8 Days!!!*

These are just the cutest little chubbas ever! They are 8 days old in these photos--thanks Sally's Mom for the big old smile on my face looking at your Chubba pups!










Question: Where is the 9th puppy in the puppy pile? 









Basil grabs some Chubba Chubba food:









and my personal favorite puppy today:


----------



## Wendy427

beautiful puppers!


----------



## Sally's Mom

The ninth one is under the pig rail at the bottom of the page... I always count before I step into the whelping box...


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, they are soo adorable!


----------



## GoldenMum

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suni52

inge said:


> What a pretty, pretty momma...that picture with the pup with the paws up is really precious!


I agree. That is my favorite picture too!


----------



## Bob Dylan

So precious, if I lived closer I would give you a day off and be a Nana to your Pups.
Thanks for the pictures and updates! (HUGS)


----------



## OutWest

Such sweet little plump ones. 

I love the fat puppy belly. I could just reach in and pat that tummy. 

Has anyone opened their eyes yet? Since they're asleep in the pics I couldn't tell.


----------



## Sally's Mom

No open eyes, yet. These guys are porkers and only 8 days old! When their eyes first open, they look like they have micro eyes.


----------



## goldensrbest

Her tummy must have been so full,she is not a big girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Basilly now has a fever of 104, has been uncomfortable since about 2 PM (ate lunch fine). She has mastitis.......


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I am so sorry, I hope she feels better and gets over the mastitis soon.
Can the pups nurse when Mom has mastitis?


----------



## Belle's Mom

OK - their cuteness is killing me.....DG - I think there is a road trip in order to get 2 puppies!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> OK - their cuteness is killing me.....DG - I think there is a road trip in order to get 2 puppies!!!


 One for you and one for me?? I dibs the chubba puppy with the tongue hanging out--the one just begging for a belly rub! This is a great idea as it gets us out of ground zero for the West Nile virus outbreak!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Yes, they can nurse with mastitis... I had mastitis with my second son. Now it explains why when she came into the air conditioning, she was still hot and uncomfortable.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Basilly now has a fever of 104, has been uncomfortable since about 2 PM (ate lunch fine). She has mastitis.......


Oh no, that's terrible. Prayers and good thoughts for Basil and hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Goldensrbest's, her tummy was huge. There is an X-ray in the beginning that shows just how big. The pups were the biggest I have ever had...especially since there were nine.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh no!! Sending good thoughts & prayers that she recovers quickly and completely! 


Sally's Mom said:


> Basilly now has a fever of 104, has been uncomfortable since about 2 PM (ate lunch fine). She has mastitis.......


----------



## Sally's Mom

I might add that she ate my pork chop just fine. I got nervous earlier when she took the gross tripe treat and guarded it, but didn't eat it. Not a good sign.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Well, my son who nursed when I had mastitis turned out smarter than his parents! My Siamese cat had mastitis and all was well.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Sorry to hear momma isn't feeling too well! Hopefully with some meds and some extra loving she will get better soon! Those are some plump puppies! She must be always be feeding them as big as they are!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I'm just grateful that I know why she was so weird this afternoon. I have been feeling her mammary glands and they WERE fine. Held her on my lap and warm soaked the gland. This is a first for me as an owner,but not as a vet....


----------



## Sally's Mom

Dallas Gold, you don't need to be getting a pup to get out of Dodge and come visit the pups. Come and escape West Nile!


----------



## Belle's Mom

DG - definitely 1 for me and 1 for you....I am not picky - I will take any of them. 

I think escaping the West Nile sounds fabulous....and the fact that we happen to come back with 2 additional passengers is a great bonus.


----------



## nolefan

My oldest daughter and I have been googley eyed over the sweet puppy pix, thank you so much  for sharing updates! What beautiful babies  I'm hoping poor Basil gets to feeling better soon. And that everyone gets a good night sleep. You're a good sport, I don't do well on a serious lack of sleep.


----------



## BriGuy

Basil - feel better soon, and keep making those pups chubbier by the day!


----------



## annef

Hope the mastitis is better. When my girl had mastitis it spread very quickly and eventually she lost all her teats on one side. Bathing it and removing the milk should help. It is frightening when it happens. Annef


----------



## Sally's Mom

The swelling is about 1/4 what it was. Her temp was 101 at 4 AM and her wag is working. She still seems unsettled out of the box...still reluctant to lay down.


----------



## goldensrbest

Hope basil, is feeling better.


----------



## Rainheart

Hoping Basil gets to feeling better soon, Sally's mom. 

Also I had a quick question regarding pups and breeders who are veterinarians out of curiosity. Do you ever take your pups into the clinic you work at to have them evaluated by a fellow colleague or do you do all the vet checks yourself? Just wondering, thanks!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thoughts for Basil to feel better soon. Loving all of those chubba chubba pictures!


----------



## annef

Sounds as if she is improving I have been told that dark green cabbage leaves help- not sure that is very scientific though!! Annef


----------



## GoldenMum

So sorry to hear that Basil is a bit under the weather....get better quick baby!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Rainheart, I have someone else look at them. Plus my contract calls for a vet check within 72 hours.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending Basil healing thoughts and you some restoring rest!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sounds like Basil is feeling better, it must have been the pork chop! I hope she continues to improve, HUGS>>>>


----------



## Sally's Mom

She hates it when I play "dr" on her..not loving the warm compresses.


----------



## LibertyME

Just catching up....my goodness the babies are so, sooo cute!!
Hope Basil is feeling better soon!


----------



## Rainheart

Sally's Mom said:


> Rainheart, I have someone else look at them. Plus my contract calls for a vet check within 72 hours.


Thanks so much!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I hope your beautiful Basil is feeling better very soon. 

The new puppy pictures are so preicous, especially the one of the little one on it's back with it feet up and tongue sticking out. 

They're all just gorgeous!


----------



## vcm5

So obsessed with this thread!! I have puppy fever!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

vcm5 said:


> So obsessed with this thread!! I have puppy fever!!!


Ahhh me too!


----------



## vcm5

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Ahhh me too!


Its going around!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Well, I think it was a good thing that we all went out briefly to my son's lacrosse game. When we got home, Basil was raring to go ...pups look great and are content. Basil even did "stretchies"....where she gently jumps up and then stretches her front legs upwards. The she went to the bone box and is pulling all of them out! She has been eating great all day.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

vcm5 said:


> Its going around!!!


Me too, me too!! This is the best thread!


----------



## amy22

The puppies are adorable, and I'm so glad Basil is feeling better!


----------



## Sally's Mom

She is the most sensitive of the dogs in this house, so when she isn't ok, it really stresses me. But she is a good momma dog like her mom and her grand mom.


----------



## *Laura*

Such adorable puppies!!!! Soooo cute.  Great to read that Basil is feeling better


----------



## annef

Great to hear she is better. Annef


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's definitely contagious and there are so many gorgeous puppies to ooh and aah over on the forum right now! 

I hope Basil is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Dallas Gold said:


> It's definitely contagious and there are so many gorgeous puppies to ooh and aah over on the forum right now!
> 
> I hope Basil is feeling better this morning.


 

Yes, agreed! It is a good thing we are only looking at pictures of these adorable pups! I am less likely to want to steal one, if I physicaly can't!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Basil is feeling better today and all those cute little puppies are doing well too. I didn't see that she wasn't feeling well the other day. Lots of good thoughts and prayers for Basil and those wonderful puppies....


----------



## dmsl

love these little pups!! And Basil is so pretty!!!! Thanks for sharing~!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Not out of the woods yet.... Great yesterday and last night. Then today she became unsettled again.. Panting, restless, reluctant to lay down. Worsening as the day went on...took her temp and it was an astounding 105.9!! Found another thick gland... Took her in,she is on bigger gun antibiotics, plus I gave her IV fluids to cool her off. Her WBC was 26,000. The pups are thriving... They are such strong nursers that they do not fall off when she gets up. Her nipples are raw, which is likely how infection got introduced. Just now, her temp was 102.9... But she is a long way away from being Basil. Last year, Tiki tested my resilience and I am facing this test. So so worried.


----------



## Sadie's mum

Poor Basil...hope she gets better soon...


----------



## GoldenMum

So sorry poor Basil is feeling worse again, thoughts going out for her.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh my, I'm sorry to hear that Basil had a set back. I know she is in good hands. I'm saying extra prayers for her tonight! Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers....hugs for you!


----------



## OutWest

Be better, Basil! Sorry this is going on.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Your girls need to give you a break. Poor Grandma- Taking care of her mama daughter and the furkids.

Wishing Basil a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rainheart

Hoping for the best with your Basil girl and the pups.


----------



## TheZ's

Sending prayers and good thoughts for you, Basil and the beautiful pups. Basil's so lucky to have someone so knowledgeable watching over her.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I put some ice packs around her, away from the pups. It seems to make her more comfortable. The pups are nursing no problem.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers for Basil to feel better soon.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Cozy got it with her 2nd litter- She had very hungry sausage looking pups- She was black, blue, and red from those babies.

Her first litter she had a UTI because she would not leave her babies so even 2 minutes to go potty. The second time around she would happy leave them and watch them very closely from outside the basket. Roxy was a great clean up helper and baby sitter, too since Cozy just could stand being on the heating pad with the hot puppies on her sleeping. If Cozy got out Roxy would rush in to tend to the babies- She would have been a great mother but is just plain too small. She was 3.25 pounds then and at her heaviest is 4 pounds.


----------



## Sally's Mom

My husband doesn't get it... He said , you know there is a way so this doesn't happen. I love the pups....love to raise them....


----------



## MikaTallulah

Sally's Mom said:


> My husband doesn't get it... He said , you know there is a way so this doesn't happen. I love the pups....love to raise them....


Typical man :no:


----------



## Sally's Mom

In spite of that, my husband is actually a terrific guy. Showing, breeding, etc. Goldens makes him cynical.


----------



## annef

How old are the puppies? Could you start to wean them early? Not ideal I what are going through- very scary Annef


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry to read of Basil's setback-- I hope she's recovering and feeling better this morning.


----------



## cgriffin

Poor Basil! I hope she feels better soon and starts the road to a full recovery!


----------



## vcm5

Poor Basil, I hope she is feeling better!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Hope Basil mommy is having a better day today


----------



## Visitador

I am one of those who do not post much here, but I have been following Basil's saga.
Wish her a fast recovery...and that all the puppies grow healthy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking about Basil, the puppies and you today. Hoping she is doing better.....


----------



## Sally's Mom

It's a roller coaster... At least today, she isn't standing up panting looking desperate. Temp was normal in the early AM. Went up a tad past high normal and sent me into a panic. Callers the specialists again four hours ago..no call back. One drug that I could use they say not to use in pups older than two weeks or if they are up on their feet...well these pups have been the most active and most mobile pups ever. Scratch that drug. Then another drug recommended to me , scared me when I read about it in the drug handbook at work. So I decided erythromycin was the answer, phoned in a prescription... Picked it up to,the tune of $132, remember breeding dogs is a money maker, ha!! Came home after chasing down more of the puppy biscuits she likes as well as canned Wysong rabbit(that's not cheap either). Came home and her temp was down. She ate lunch..it's the rabbit! So I am holding off on the erythromycin... I did give Basy subcutaneous fluidsas well since she licked out her catheter. And I am doing warm compresses and will try the cabbage leaves. I also put ice packs around her which she seems to like. The whelping box gets really warm...


----------



## vcm5

I'm glad to hear she is doing a little better. You sound like you sure do have your work cut out for you! Good luck! Sending good thoughts towards you all!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Aww poor Basil! I really hope the meds kick in. Glad the pups are doing so well. Shes such a good momma.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you and hoping she can lick this thing soon!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

You are such a good mom and grandma....keeping all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Sally's Mom

So right before I ran out to get some dinner, I was sitting in the whelping box with Basil. I picked up one of the pups and for whatever reason, he shrieked. The whole dog family came running. Basil's mom climbed into the other side of the whelping box to keep her eye on things. She has been hanging out by the box all day...she loves the pups as much as her mom loved the litters her daughters had. It takes a village in this dog family. Did I mention that when I finally went to bed in the early AM, I tripped over the dogs and fell on my derrière? So I have a bruised derrière to go with whelping box lower back pain... Too old for this?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

That's cute, grandmom to the rescue! Sorry about your behind.. I think you need a break! Your hubby needs to take a turn!


----------



## lynn1970

Poor Basil and poor you! I hope everyone gets some rest and feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Hubby is not part of the equation. Although he supports this, it is my gig. And that's fine with me as he would be happy if we never had another litter.. I love the pups and love to hold them.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes

I just got caught up on your thread WOW.
Sending good wishes to Basil and the pups.
But don't forget to take care of yourself so you can take care of them. Add some nightlites so you can see where to step.


----------



## inge

I just caught up...thought it would be all roses and fluff...I hope she is feeling better at the moment. Wishing you better days!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Thanks, I need fluff! Basil has felt so bad, and her mom and cousin are right there, in her face. The warm soaks help as do the antibiotics.


----------



## cubbysan

Sally's Mom said:


> It's a roller coaster... At least today, she isn't standing up panting looking desperate. Temp was normal in the early AM. Went up a tad past high normal and sent me into a panic. Callers the specialists again four hours ago..no call back. One drug that I could use they say not to use in pups older than two weeks or if they are up on their feet...well these pups have been the most active and most mobile pups ever. Scratch that drug. Then another drug recommended to me , scared me when I read about it in the drug handbook at work. So I decided erythromycin was the answer, phoned in a prescription... Picked it up to,the tune of $132, remember breeding dogs is a money maker, ha!! Came home after chasing down more of the puppy biscuits she likes as well as canned Wysong rabbit(that's not cheap either). Came home and her temp was down. She ate lunch..it's the rabbit! So I am holding off on the erythromycin... I did give Basy subcutaneous fluidsas well since she licked out her catheter. And I am doing warm compresses and will try the cabbage leaves. I also put ice packs around her which she seems to like. The whelping box gets really warm...


do you have a Target near you? I filled some of Brady's prescriptions last year there, can't remember what they were now, but from his blockage surgery: antibiotics, painkillers, antidepressants, and antacids. They said since he had no insurance, they were able to give them at a discounted rate. I paid less than ten dollars each, one tenth of the price the vet had charged me a week earlier for the antibiotic.


----------



## cgriffin

How is Basil doing today?


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind

I put cottage cheese on my breast when I had mastatis, or another favorite: plugged ducts. Both so very painful. For the nipples, Lansinoh might be a good option?


----------



## vcm5

How is Basil today? Sending good thoughts!


----------



## Sally's Mom

The saga continues... Had to go to work today. Temp of 104 this AM, so drove 25 minutes to work, got a different antibiotic recommended by the repro vet, drove back home to give it to her, then drove back into work. Gave her almost a liter of fluids subcutaneously. Left her in my younger son's capable hands... Went home at lunch and temp was 102.5. She is eating 1.5 cups of kibble three times daily, 1/2 can I/d three times daily, and topped with Wysong rabbit. Plus all of the dog biscuits she wants... Trimmed all puppy nails at lunch, they were not very cooperative, so I need to work on that... I have hit my maximum stress level. Plus one of the future puppy owners is just giving me a bad feeling.. Too pushy. When I get that feeling, I know I have to say "bye bye."


----------



## kwhit

Sally's Mom said:


> The saga continues... Had to go to work today. Temp of 104 this AM, so drove 25 minutes to work, got a different antibiotic recommended by the repro vet, drove back home to give it to her, then drove back into work. Gave her almost a liter of fluids subcutaneously. Left her in my younger son's capable hands... Went home at lunch and temp was 102.5. She is eating 1.5 cups of kibble three times daily, 1/2 can I/d three times daily, and topped with Wysong rabbit. Plus all of the dog biscuits she wants... Trimmed all puppy nails at lunch, they were not very cooperative, so I need to work on that... I have hit my maximum stress level. Plus one of the future puppy owners is just giving me a bad feeling.. Too pushy. When I get that feeling, I know I have to say "bye bye."


Hope things get better for both you and Basil really soon. I can't imagine what you're having to deal with.  Strong healing vibes coming your way...


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope it gets better for you all. It sounds like you guys could use a huge break and some rest. I hope her fever resolves permanently too. Poor Basil, and poor you...


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry for you and Basil, but the image of the dog family to the rescue gave me quite a grin.


----------



## OutWest

Hope things get better with the new meds ... Be sure to cuddle the puppies ... That helps soothe a lot of anxiety ... And they are soooo cute.


----------



## BriGuy

I hope the new medication help quickly so you and Basil can start to relax a little. Sounds like she is eating Ok, so that is good.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Trimmed all nails at lunch.. Should help. My wonderful 18 yo son took care of the pups and Basil. Even doing the compresses on her glands which no one likes... She is still a good momma dog... Nursing her pups, etc... Sent a bye bye email to a prospective owner... And I have a huge sigh of relief....


----------



## annef

Hope she continues to improve. Once the puppies have gone it will begin to seem like a bad dream but I know how worrying it is to be in this situation. Annef


----------



## Sally's Mom

Temp is 101 this AM. Bad glands seem better. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## *Laura*

My fingers and toes are crossed too for Basil


----------



## Dallas Gold

*More Photos!*

Here is today's edition of photos, courtesy of Sally's Mom:

First, Mantha in the whelping box--she was concerned about Basil on Sunday:









Here is Basil with her puppies:






















































The red marked pup is a male and the pink is now a female, right Sally's Mom? 

They are just adorable...collective aaaah!!


----------



## Visitador

Wonderful pictures. With my tiny knowledge, 101 is within normal range, right? Keep continuing recovering, Basil.


----------



## BriGuy

Thanks for posting the updated pictures! I love how they just climb all over each other.


----------



## vcm5

Fingers crossed for Basil!! Those photos are adorable!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Loved the pictures and pray that Basil will be feeling better soon and that you will be able to get some much needed rest.....


----------



## Karen519

*Basil and her puppies*

Basil and her puppies are just gorgeous!!


----------



## TheZ's

Glad to hear things are improving. Puppies look wonderful. My favorite picture is the one of Basil sleeping with the puppy resting on her neck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the new pictures of the beautiful babies, they've changed alot since the last photos. Hope momma Basil is feeling better very soon-the picture of Martha is just precious.


----------



## inge

Beautiful pictures. I just love, love the one with Basil and the one puppy lying on her...very sweet.


----------



## AmberSunrise

What great news that Basil is on the mend!!

The puppies and she are beautiful


----------



## Game Boy

Basil looks very very sore... Poor BABY!! She has produced beautiful pups and it is obvious that she is still loving them all...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Aww they look so happy and content! Glad the new meds seem to be doing the trick.. Kudos to your son for doing a not so pleasant chore!


----------



## Suni52

Thanks for the new pictures. They are adorable. Glad to hear Basil is starting to feel better. WOW, her nipples look sore. :no: Poor thing


----------



## Rainheart

Hoping Basil is doing alright today.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Yes, her nipples look like they were scraped on a side walk. These pups were born with an incredibly strong suckle reflex...


----------



## LibertyME

Beautiful Janice!


----------



## Aislinn

Playing catch up. Oh, the pups are beautiful! So glad Basil is on the mend. Can't wait to watch the puppies growing!


----------



## cgriffin

The pups are so adorable! I hope Basil is feeling better today and keeps improving.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Yes, her nipples look like they were scraped on a side walk. These pups were born with an incredibly strong suckle reflex...


They looked pretty irritated to me in the photo you took of her with the pups. She's such a good momma. 

How is everyone there (you included)? Are you getting sleep or still sleeping next to the box?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Basil is doing good today. It's great watching the puppies grow....


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am sleeping on an air mattress cot with her. She seems to be doing much better... Even my son noticed that she is acting more like herself. I think it was probably "brewing" before the swelling and fever were obvious, because initially after the pups she was eating great, then she got finicky, then she refused food...


----------



## Florabora22

Sweet pictures of the pups, they're all little butterballs! Basil's keeping them fed I can see. Glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## vcm5

I'm glad to hear things are looking up. I hope you are holding up well - you must be exhausted! Keep us posted! Thinking of you all!


----------



## nolefan

Janice I appreciate so much you keeping us updated, I didn't think I'd make it to the end of the thread (I was starting to get really worried about Basil) and then there were the newest set of photos. I love the one of the single puppy cuddled up on mama's neck. They are beautiful. I tell you, I just don't know how you all do it.... but I'm awfully glad you do  I hope your stress level is coming down and you are able to enjoy those babies. Take care...


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am sitting with Basil in the box. She is such a good momma. The pups are so chubby. She is definitely spending more time in the box since she started to feel better.


----------



## OutWest

Just looked at pix posted yesterday...they just are so beautiful! I'm not sure what part of them is cuter--the wrinkled squishy faces, the tiny little ears, or the itty bitty paws... They all make me say "awwwww." oh yes, the plump bellies are pretty cute too!

Looks like some the eyes are starting to open.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw the puppies look like they are doing so well. Glad Basil is feeling better, poor little mama


----------



## Sally's Mom

Just spent 45 minutes in the box holding the pups, petting them, and talking to them. I just love them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Just spent 45 minutes in the box holding the pups, petting them, and talking to them. I just love them.


It's a very good thing I'm not a breeder as I really don't believe I'd be able to part with the puppies after 8 weeks. .


----------



## Sally's Mom

DallasGold, you would be able to part with them. Around seven weeks of age, it becomes blatantly obvious that they need tons of attention. More attention than one family, one person, or friends can give.... I never name them to minimize attachment... But I never stop loving them or showing them affection....


----------



## Claire's Friend

Dallas Gold said:


> It's a very good thing I'm not a breeder as I really don't believe I'd be able to part with the puppies after 8 weeks. .


That would be me too !!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> DallasGold, you would be able to part with them. Around seven weeks of age, it becomes blatantly obvious that they need tons of attention. More attention than one family, one person, or friends can give.... I never name them to minimize attachment... But I never stop loving them or showing them affection....


aaah, they become little PITAs!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Actually, they become a ton of work at five weeks. And they also start to be little stinkpots.
But it's really that they need so much affection...


----------



## Sally's Mom

Tonight the biggest pup is 3 lbs 2 oz. They are super pups. Basil is doing soooo much better. The pups are really fun. This is the age I think I really love. When I can pick one up and really snuggle it.


----------



## BriGuy

Glad to hear that Basil is on the mend, and that the chubby pups are getting bigger. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Waiting for my son to come home to upload them. Then onto DallasGold because there are issues on our end....


----------



## Lucky Penny

Chubba chubbas!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*15 Days!!*

So adorable:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Oh my they just keep getting cuter! I could see why this is the age that's the best, they do look super snuggly! (sad for a grown adult to be talking like this..what puppies do to me!) makes me want a pup..but I guess living through others will do!.


----------



## inge

Adorable! Do they still fit in one hand?


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh they are beautiful - sometimes I find it hard to believe their pads look so shiny & new


----------



## KiwiD

What beautiful little babies!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

They are beautiful! I'm so glad to hear that Basil is feeling better.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Cathy's Gunner said:


> They are beautiful! I'm so glad to hear that Basil is feeling better.


Me, too! She is more like herself.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful, agree, they are getting cuter everyday.

Glad to hear Momma Basil is feeling better.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sunrise said:


> Oh they are beautiful - sometimes I find it hard to believe their pads look so shiny & new


Me too! They are so strikingly dark and new, then I look at poor Toby's and realize he's been around the block once or twice! His are so faded and well-worn now.


----------



## GoldenMum

Beautiful little snuggly furbutts.......what could be better?!?


----------



## Sally's Mom

These are über puppies. They came out of the womb kicking and screaming. They haven't stopped. They are walking very well and starting to play. For me that is early..... I have never had pups like this... Hmmmm is that good or bad? And the best part is that at 17 days, they come to my voice and wag when petted.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> These are über puppies. They came out of the womb kicking and screaming. They haven't stopped. They are walking very well and starting to play. For me that is early..... I have never had pups like this... Hmmmm is that good or bad? And the best part is that at 17 days, they come to my voice and wag when petted.


Wow! Interesting!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

That's crazy they are doing that already! I'm thinking your in for some trouble! Lol


----------



## Suni52

Thanks again for keeping us all up to date with pictures and posts. It's really nice to get to be a part of this experience especially since most of us will never do our own litters.
Love the puppy pads, and it amazes me how they can walk on those short little stubby legs with those huge bellies. I want to give them all a big squeeze. Oh they are so cute, I can't stop looking at them.


----------



## vcm5

So adorable!! They are the cutest! I am so glad Basil is feeling better!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sally's Mom, you are so lucky to have Basil (feeling better) and those puppies are to die for..........just adorable!


----------



## nolefan

Sally's Mom said:


> These are über puppies. They came out of the womb kicking and screaming. They haven't stopped. They are walking very well and starting to play. For me that is early..... I have never had pups like this... Hmmmm is that good or bad? And the best part is that at 17 days, they come to my voice and wag when petted.


That's so interesting.... It's the whole group who seem to be ahead of the curve? Have you ever bred to the sire before? Would that be it? I love to hear your comments on them being unique. Bet the puppy owners will love hearing all that too


----------



## Sally's Mom

Nope, never bred to him before. Tiki's first litter were very strong pups as well.... But these guys are play biting each other long before I remember seeing it before.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Uh oh, I missed an email from Sally's Mom with some precious photos, so my apologies to everyone, especially Sally's Mom. These little pups are getting cuter by the day!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Thank you DallasGold.


----------



## lynn1970

Oh my gosh, they are just precious! I want one!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Getting bigger and bigger... Squawking all of the time.


----------



## BriGuy

They look like they are enjoying playing together. At what age can you see their different personalities emerge?


----------



## OutWest

I think I feel I feel a bit like a parent in absentia, and I'm sure others here share those feelings about this litter and the others being shown on GRF. That being said, I think I want to be able to approve their future families! LOL They all need very special homes. You had better inform all prospective owners that that several dozen or more people on GRF want to see their resumes!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I like that idea, OutWest.


----------



## BriGuy

OutWest said:


> You had better inform all prospective owners that that several dozen or more people on GRF want to see their resumes!


Great idea! 

Also, can you ammend your puppy contract to make membership to GRF mandatory, as well as require frequent picture postings?


----------



## Sally's Mom

This time a round, I have repeat offenders... As well as some friends...


----------



## lynn1970

I second that! Wouldn't that be just great? I would love to see these babies grow up!


BriGuy said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Also, can you ammend your puppy contract to make membership to GRF mandatory, as well as require frequent picture postings?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

So cute seeing them that little and playing with each other! Yes we must see how these pups grow up!


----------



## cgriffin

Beautiful and cute babies!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*New Photos!*

Here are the Basil Pups!










This one may be my favorite:









Dog gone it--Photobucket is starting maintenance now. I'll post another set as soon as I can.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

So cute! Got to love how she has some nursing and some are trying to play with her. She looks like such a good momma!


----------



## AmberSunrise

They are so beautiful!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Basil is such a good mom! Those chubba chubbas got BIG!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Second try with more photos!


----------



## Bob Dylan

You just made my morning soooooo GOLDEN, Thanks, they are precious!


----------



## cgriffin

Sooo cute, lol.


----------



## BriGuy

I like the guy or girl curled up in the food bowl! Looks comfy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic pictures, Basil and her babies are so beautiful. I really like the 2nd picture of her with the babies in the first series of pics too-just precious.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I've been on vacation and couldn't wait to see the new pictures of Basil and her babies. They are so darn cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think I like the little guy in the act of yawning, using the other puppy for a pillow!


----------



## GoldenMum

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW...nothin like a good gruel nap!!!!! Cuteness overload!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Awww, love the food shots.
Towhee's pups will be introduced to food this coming Saturday - I am so looking forward to it


----------



## Sally's Mom

I had to start feeding them as they are just so big.


----------



## OutWest

They're growing so nicely. Basil looked sleepy in one picture! Hope she's all better now. 

I thought of some puppy names ... Pesto, Pine Nut, Olive (or Olive Oyl), and perhaps Rosemary for good measure. . (just finished reading the food section of the local paper!  )


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Love the passed out drunk off food pics! It's always so funny how they sleep in the food dishes.


----------



## dmsl

please explain for those of us who have never been around a litter, does the momma lick all that food off the pups after they sleep in the dish!?? Or do the humans bathe them? Adorable but yuck! hahaha They are beyond adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for doing this thread!


----------



## Sally's Mom

3.5 weeks of interrupted sleep have taken their toll on me. This AM at 4 PM, woke up with aches and pains, a sore throat, etc. Still played with the pups then, oops, future owners...
Still do not feel great. Tonight,Basil was in nursing the pups, she came out and there were horrible screams from the box. Me and the other five came running...when we for there all was well.


----------



## annef

Mum washes the puppies (and the dishes although obviously they are washed afterwards as well) I have had to wash the odd one that is totally covered in food! Annef


----------



## Ljilly28

Hope you feel better! The puppies are so adorable.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Feel better soon!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I hope you feel better !!


----------



## *Laura*

Take care of yourself. .....the puppies are adorable


----------



## nolefan

Just checking in, glad the puppies and Basil are well.... Hope you will get to feeling better soon. Maybe a nap this afternoon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Take care of yourself, hope you're feeling better very soon. 

I've really enjoyed this thread, love seeing beautiful Basil and her babies.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Get your rest! Those pups are probably starting to play rough with each other .. I had bronchitis recently and it was no fun! Hope it's over with soon!


----------



## vcm5

Oh my goodness they are so cute it is unreal!! I love these photos, thank you so much!


----------



## MikaTallulah

I hope you feel better quick


----------



## Sally's Mom

Well, I think my long suffering husband knows I want to keep a pup. If there is one kept, she will be Celebrations Olympic Gold aka Gabby. They are very uniform and very smart and sweet.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*The Puppies are Growing Up!*

Here are a few more adorable photos furnished by Sally's Mom for our enjoyment: 



















Basil looks so content in this photo:









This photo--just adorable::smooch::smooch:


















and finally, aaaah


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh my goodness, they are more adorable everytime I see them. Lots of ahhhhh's here. Hope you are feeling better. I haven't felt good all weekend. You take care and try to get a little more rest.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Oh how I would love to have one..or two.. Sigh! They look like such mischevious pups!


----------



## lynn1970

I love the updates on these beautiful pups. Please keep them coming!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I love seeing Basy's black nose with her platypus muzzle. The pups are adorable. These pups are so much fun. However, they are STINKPOTS!


----------



## dmsl

thanks for such adorable pictures!! The two nose to nose makes me think they're smelling each others puppy breath! hahaha......wish I could too!!!!!!!!!! Just adorable!


----------



## vcm5

Have they gotten even cuter??? Oh my goodness, they are adorable! That last picture is the sweetest thing!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, I think my long suffering husband knows I want to keep a pup. If there is one kept, she will be Celebrations Olympic Gold aka Gabby. They are very uniform and very smart and sweet.


YAY! I am so excited for you! I hope you do end up keeping one! If you ever need a puppy sitter, Luna and I will be right there! I love the name idea, it is perfect! I can not wait to meet the bunch of chubbas chubbas!


----------



## nolefan

Love the last set of photos! They are so darn cute!!!! I love the kissing puppies too


----------



## Sally's Mom

Thanks, pups are great and so stinky. Got a bad bite at work today, so coupled with the stupid cold I got due to lack of sleep and that, I am feeling very sorry for my self. Pups are adorable, but have the usual loose stool in some. Dewormed for the second time tonight and also gave benebac


----------



## OutWest

They just get cuter every day...


----------



## Jleway

I just found this tread... oh my... what beautiful little doll babies you have!!!! I love your pics.... ok... time to step away from the computer before I get any ideas..... 

NO!!!! you can't have one!!!!..... (SLAP!!).... I SAID NO DARN IT!!!! LOL!!!
I MEAN IT!!!......... lmbo

Keep giving us more pics... they are the definition of adorable! Love it!


----------



## Brandiann

I haven't been on the forum in a while (life's been hectic with a newborn and furkids!) But I just saw this thread and OMG Congrats to you and Basil, the puppies are SOOO cute!! Glad shes feeling better (I read through every page to make sure I didn't miss pictures haha)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope you are feeling better soon and that bite isn't too bad. Looking forward to some new pictures of Basil and her sweet babies....


----------



## Mac'sdad

:wavey:Sally's mom .... :woot2:they are beautiful:woot2:..... I think I see a resemblance !!!:appl: LOL....Hugs to all !!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Mac's Dad, he is quite handsome. My boy pups look like they will be quite handsome, too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*One VERY Tall Golden*

From Sally's Mom--she is breeding some very long Goldens!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lol! Very cute!


----------



## lynn1970

Not sure that is quite the breed standard, lol! Seriously, they are very pretty pups. Sigh, makes me want another!



Dallas Gold said:


> From Sally's Mom--she is breeding some very long Goldens!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*More Photos!!*

The pups went outside for the first time today and they look like they are having a blast! 




























I think I'm in love with this little tyke:









Half-Aunt Luna visited the pups today too:


----------



## Sally's Mom

Thank you once again, DallasGold!


----------



## Belle's Mom

I have to stop looking at all these puppy pics!! They are so cute and it is really tempting to get a puppy.....must stop looking, but who can look away from something that adorable.


----------



## HolDaisy

Such gorgeous little goldies


----------



## Sally's Mom

I usually pick out one early on. I have never regretted my pick. I can't pick one from all of this.... They all look alike and are very pretty..


----------



## OutWest

Dallas Gold said:


> From Sally's Mom--she is breeding some very long Goldens!


This should get posted on the Internet or something...or be submitted to a dog publication...too funny!


----------



## BriGuy

Dallas Gold said:


> From Sally's Mom--she is breeding some very long Goldens!


Is this the new designer Dachshund/Golden Retriever cross I've been hearing so much about?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, they're all so beautiful, gorgeous pups. 

Hope you're feeling better and your bite isn't serious.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Loved all the new pictures and I'm still LOL at the new kind of Golden with the loooong body....

How is your dog bite healing?


----------



## vcm5

They are so adorable I can't stand it! I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you for letting Luna and I come visit these adorable little chubba chubbas! I liked the one that was all spunky and demanding her sleeping siblings to play! It will be hard to choose!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Yes, it will be hard to choose. They are all very uniform... Luna is a cutie. She can stay any time!


----------



## Sally's Mom

My dog bite is in great shape. The side effects of the antibiotics, not so much......


----------



## cgriffin

Pups are getting cuter and cuter, .
I hope you feel better soon. Bites are the worst, I found out a couple of times. One of the hazards of veterinary professions, I suppose, lol.


----------



## Sally's Mom

The bite is healing... Since the dog was not vaccinated EVER for rabies..... I just want to know that it is still alive ten days after she bit me!


----------



## cgriffin

Wow, scary! I hope so too!
Are you vaccinated against Rabies?


----------



## Sally's Mom

Yeah, I was vaccinated 28 years ago.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Yeah, I was vaccinated 28 years ago.


Do you titer your levels periodically? 

Never vaccinated for rabies....ugh... is the dog in quarantine anywhere? Do you have a high incidence of rabies in your area? 

Hubby is vaccinated against rabies, thanks to a newly adopted Barkley going after a feral cat in 2004... hubby was rewarded for rescuing the cat with a bite and scratches. I keep on telling him if we ever get any wildlife in the house or an animal attacks us or our dogs--he gets to take care of it because he's vaccinated!


----------



## Sally's Mom

DallasGold, like that idea!


----------



## nolefan

Hope the bite is healing....  I guess that's one of many hazards of your job....

On a happier note, I didn't think those puppies could get any cuter... it's a good thing I'm too far away to visit on a whim, because, wow, I'm in love. My self-discipline would be right out the window I'm afraid! They are just so darn cute. Thanks so much for continuing to keep the photos coming... Thanks DallasGold for posting them. You're a star!


----------



## Dallas Gold

How are the Chubba chubba puppies doing?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I get my titers for rabies every 2-3 yrs. last time I got them started getting close to needing a booster and I've had my shot for 11 or 12 years, but some of the others at work have had it longer than me and their titers are higher than mine, goes to show you it depends on the person!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Chubbas are good. Mom( me human mom)not so much. Missing my second son soooo much....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Chubbas are good. Mom( me human mom)not so much. Missing my second son soooo much....


I'm sorry you are missing your boy.


----------



## Sally's Mom

My heart is broken. Intellectually, I get it. Emotionally, he was my rock.... We just skyped with him and it helped me.


----------



## kwhit

I feel your pain already and I'm not even there until next year. I have a feeling that her senior year is going to fly by. She's my rock, too. Glad you got to skype with him and it helped.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Morning Puppy Pick Me Up!*

This is better than a cup of coffee! The pups, enjoying life! Enjoy yourselves--this is guaranteed to make you smile! 









































































SM, are you putting a requirement in the puppy contracts that the purchasers MUST join the forum and post photos as these pups grow up?? Please???


----------



## Lucky Penny

ADORABLE! I think Dallas Gold's idea for the puppy contract is a great idea! These puppies are soooo cute!


----------



## GoldenMum

AHHHHHHHHHHH......there it is..........my morning SMILE! They are getting sooooooo BIG! Beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love these new puppy pictures. The pups are just beautiful!


----------



## BriGuy

Thanks for the updated pictures! I really like the pile of puppies in the second picture.


----------



## OutWest

Ahhhh, that made my morning. Turning into regular little land sharks I see. 

They are so fluffy...

Sally--I so understand your sense of loss. I watched my sister go through that when my niece went away to school. And I see it coming at me in two short years. Keep reminding yourself that his ability to go away means you did a great job, and your ability to let him go away means he'll want to come back.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh wow...such great pictures of the little ones playing! Sure did put a smile on my face.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Such cute little fluff balls! How could you possibly not smile when you see those pics?!


----------



## Sally's Mom

A future puppy owner has signed up: MacPak.


----------



## TheZ's

The puppies are so cute. Looks like they're getting an early start on agility training.


----------



## cubbysan

They are adorable!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Oh My Goodness..... they are Too Cute!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> A future puppy owner has signed up: MacPak.


Yay!!! Does your contract require frequent uploading of photos here so we can watch the pup grow up?? I hope MacPak has a good camera!!


----------



## nolefan

Oh Puppy Love..... I'm going to be so sad when this thread is done....


----------



## Sally's Mom

Well, hopefully I will keep a girl and MacPak just signed up and will get a girl....


----------



## OutWest

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, hopefully I will keep a girl and MacPak just signed up and will get a girl....


It would be terrific if several people on GRF would document the lives of their dogs from this and other GRF litters. It would be a wonderful testament to these gorgeous dogs and would available for all to see.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, the pups are just adorable! Are all pups spoken for?


----------



## Sally's Mom

Some one backed out on a boy last night....


----------



## AmberSunrise

Don't you hate it when that happens? I don't know if I should be glad since they 'obviously' don't deserve a pup or sad because well, you thought you had found a good home <sigh>



Sally's Mom said:


> Some one backed out on a boy last night....


----------



## Mac'sdad

How's that "Bond" girl doing today.... and of course the kids !!! Mac says hi to his nieces and nephews ! LOL


----------



## bowdense

Sally's Mom said:


> Some one backed out on a boy last night....


Oh, I wish I hadn't shown those cute pictures to my younger daughter! Very tempting! We bought Remington when my oldest left for boarding school last year. It is a weak time but I can't get another one yet. Maybe in a couple of years .

She just left again and it's always so hard. But, it really is best for her. I hope you are adjusting to your son being away. It's heart wrenching, isn't it?


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sally's mom, you need to post your most recent pictures of the puppies!


----------



## OutWest

Lucky Penny said:


> Sally's mom, you need to post your most recent pictures of the puppies!


Yeah. I'm in withdrawal!


----------



## jweisman54

Gorgeous pups!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Working on it. There should be two other members here with puppies, plus my Gabby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Working on it. There should be two other members here with puppies, plus my Gabby.


Can't wait to see photos of your Gabby!!


----------



## jweisman54

Looking forward to picking up pup this weekend and will definitely keep the forum posted with lots of progress reports and pictures.


----------



## BriGuy

jweisman54 said:


> Looking forward to picking up pup this weekend and will definitely keep the forum posted with lots of progress reports and pictures.


That's great! Can't wait to see pictures of these pups growing up. Do you have a name yet?


----------



## jweisman54

No name yet....any thoughts?


----------



## Dallas Gold

jweisman54 said:


> No name yet....any thoughts?


Boy or girl?


----------



## Sally's Mom

It's a boy.


----------



## jweisman54

We named him Remy!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

